# Best modern military watch interpretation. /reissue



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Inspired by other recent topic regarding the Hamilton reissue of the W10, I was just wondering what do you guys think about CWC W10 GS auto navigator and Smiths PRS-29? Price is OK - 409-449 GBP. Not sure what the price of the Hamilton will be.





Any other period correct shapes and brands you can recall?

Many thanks


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Reinterpretation?

This.










38mm, manual wind, no date, and under £400.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Reinterpretation?
> 
> This.
> 
> ...


 Or reincarnation. Good one.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Zeno occasionally issue the same watch presumably using the same materials they used to make the Timefactors watch but with Zeno on the dial. Hamilton can be bought at a little discount too I personally would go for the Hamilton. CWC watches are way overpriced these days and I would rather have the customer experience of buying the Hamilton than any of the others.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I picked this one up recently and love it.

Newmark 66b


----------

